# First heart



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

After 2 weeks of lamb I've started on pigs heart,also some pork for over the next few days,I know it's the norm to feed chicken first but I know a lot of dogs are allergic to chicken,betsy has done really well only 1 day of refusing to eat,I have to say tho that she's always hungry ,I'm feeding 4oz a day ,she's 31b but I don't know how to project her adult wieght any ideas?,karen


----------

